# ? for lazersteve or anyone who has bought this on eBay



## chefadam1 (May 22, 2008)

Steve,
I came across a comment from you on this seller's page. I followed a trail of a bidder on some of my plated memory stick and came across a simple system to recover gold setting up a cell (from loren 320, do-it-yourself). Now I know it is intellectual property, so I'm not trying to get the setup from you, I just want an unbiased review and I have two questions for you.

1. The seller claims "It will not work on pc boards, gold fingers or CPU's." Why is that? Seems it would work better for these items. Is it because it is a reverse process?

2. What fumes or gasses, if any, are produced with this method? I want to learn how to refine gold as a hobby and I'm thinking of buying the item.

I would be doing this in a well-ventilated third floor room (not living quarters) and in the warmer months, it regularly get to 110 to 120 degrees. The rooms are not climate controlled. Would this have any effect on the process or is there a better process for my situation?

Thanks to all, I have learned a great deal in the several weeks I have been reading this forum. The information you folks share has an immeasurable amount of value. Also, it is great reading, as I have sort of become addicted to all of the posts and can't seem to pull myself away very easily, well into the wee hours of the morning! :shock: Keep it up!


----------



## lazersteve (May 22, 2008)

Chef,

All the questions you asked can be answered by visiting my website and following the guided tour link in my signature line below.

Steve


----------



## chefadam1 (May 22, 2008)

Hey,
I'm having trouble viewing any of the videos on the site. Do I need a plug-in to view? Most of them just show a blank black screen.


----------



## chefadam1 (May 22, 2008)

Never mind. Firefox is the problem. I am able to view in IE


----------



## lazersteve (May 22, 2008)

Chef,

On the main site once you log in there is a Firefox plugin, install it and then configure your IE Tab plugins (described on my FAQ page) for my site.

The videos will work fine in FF then.

Steve


----------



## money11 (Jul 12, 2008)

what is the microsoft thing i "need" to download that takes information about my computer and sends it to who knows where? I am just confused why one of the videos work then the other want some program that on the microsoft site says takes info about your computer. Just concerned about being anonymous on the web accept for usernames obv 8)


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 12, 2008)

The MS program is Silverlight. 

They are tracking the usage of Silverlight media for statistical purposes. 

The Silverlight media streaming is a new product from MS that allows me to stream you high quality videos for free. 

It tracks how many users are using the product like your car tracks mileage with the odometer. It gives me data on which videos people watch the most so I can better tailor my future videos to what my audience wants to see.

Steve


----------



## grainsofgold (Aug 14, 2008)

Silver light works great on Win XP pro unless you have Win2000Pro and its a no go -

I have a computer at the house with Win2000 and it wont work on it-

Steve- maybe you can talk to these folks and see if they have a version for Win2000 Pro-


----------

